# Help me improve my scape.



## Garuf (11 Sep 2008)

Initially I was happy with the varying textures and plant choice of this tank, but now I've thinned things out and tried to get things under control I'm not so sure I like it any more. Something just doesn't sit right on the right hand side, I think It's the e tennelus but I don't know. I have some downoi available and also some staurogyne but I don't know where these could go, and if I add them to the right then the left hand side will become unbalanced. 
Here's the newest picture I have to show what I'm working with.


----------



## oldwhitewood (11 Sep 2008)

The e tennellus on the right hand side in front of the wood arrangement is too large, if you remove it it would look bettter IMO. As you said I think you're on the right track with that.


----------



## Garuf (11 Sep 2008)

Thanks I think you're right but that would leave me with large areas to fill and I don't know what with. I'm  not so good at choosing plants. 

Also, the bolbitis is floating around because I cut the rhizome up with the intention of attaching it further down the wood.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (11 Sep 2008)

Crypt. Parva? It's quite a nice plant but doesn't grow as large as Wendtii.


----------



## Garuf (11 Sep 2008)

I tried it before and killed it, It never took off like the other crypts I've had did.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (11 Sep 2008)

Hmm... Hairgrass maybe? Or Blyxa? I don't know... I can't really think of anything that won't grow too large for the space. You're gonna be a bit limited on choices i think. 

I love the scape how it is, I just think it's a matter of time before you get it spot on. I agree that something isn't right on the right hand side, I think it's the wood maybe? It's a lot more spaced out and taller than the left.


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Sep 2008)

I quite like it mate, the wood on the right isn't quite right though IMO. The two branches are almost the same length and it doesn't balance the layout quite right? maybe they are too long?
Once the stems at the back grow in i think it'll look really nice. Is there some Hygro Poly at the back mixed with Rotala? if so IMO i'd get rid of the Hygro and just stick with a nice bushy Rotala background.
just my thoughts mate. HTH


----------



## Garuf (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks, Dan. I'm starting to agree on the wood, I'm thinking about snapping the longest branch in half to see if that alters it any, I'm afraid it's been a case of doing the best I can with what I've got. The wood started off all as one piece of sumatra many moons ago! 
Yes, there is some hygro in there it's the rosevig var. but I'm afraid it's not been red since I bought it. It was there to add a warm tone behind the greens of the rotalla and to help draw the eye to the hairgrass tunnel. Hasn't really worked though as it's only served as a marker plant because it shows deficiency so quickly.
I don't think it's just the wood, but I can't for certain put my finger on what it actually is, in the mean time I'm more than open to suggestions.


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Sep 2008)

I reckon Juncus repens used in moderation would look nice at the back. Rotala certainly will, once it is established and nicely shaped.

One thing I would definitely do is level out the sand at the front of the tank to  make it less distracting.

Dave.


----------



## Garuf (12 Sep 2008)

I do have some neacea in there, inbetween the blyxa and the rotalla and the colours on it are fantastic. 
I'm very much a visual person, what would in moderation be?

I'll level the sand at the water change, it all got stirred up trying to get settled cack into the water column where the filter could suck it out.


----------



## Tom (12 Sep 2008)

Smooth the substrate out at the front! 

Tom


----------



## Garuf (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks, Tom. I'll get on it (Y)


----------



## zig (12 Sep 2008)

The wood looks too heavy for the aquascape IMHO, its hard to get a scale of things here, the tank looks small but the wood does not fit proportionally to the aquascape IMHO especially the piece on the LHS it looks too large. The RHS wood looks a bit better because you have a lot of plants covering the wood for the most part so only the tops are really visible, this looks better IMHO.


----------



## Garuf (13 Sep 2008)

Thanks Zig, I thought the wood worked well for the scape so that's a bit of a throw. 
The scape is 60cm so not big. What kind of thing would you do with the wood because I'd felt it was the whole anchor of the scape till now... Red moor or hide it entirely or what?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Sep 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Thanks Zig, I thought the wood worked well for the scape so that's a bit of a throw.
> The scape is 60cm so not big. What kind of thing would you do with the wood because I'd felt it was the whole anchor of the scape till now... Red moor or hide it entirely or what?



I think your scape looked much better when you replaced the existing wood with Redmoor (on page 11 or something of your journal). Maybe try that again?


----------



## Garuf (14 Sep 2008)

I would for the fact that wood is just too big for the tank, it's actually thicker and larger in every way to the wood that's in there already.
I move to Leeds this week with any luck I'll get to keep the tank. I'll keep an eye out for new wood once I'm there. Fingers crossed.
In the mean time keep the suggestions coming in.


----------



## zig (15 Sep 2008)

Garuf the scape just needs to fill out probably to look best, you posted a pic on APC  forum of the scape untrimmed and it looks much better, it just looks fuller.


----------

